# GRCA 2006 national - dvd



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Couldn't decide exactly where to post this - but here goes:

I am looking for a dvd that was done as a fund raiser for the 2006 GRCA National in Kansas City. I believe it was called First Year to First Place or something like that. I went to the National that year with my new puppy, Bailey, and that dvd was of great help to me. There were tidbits from Ken/Wayne, Beth Johnson, etc -- it really was informative.

Now that i have my new puppy (who will be at the National this year!!) -- I have searched my house over for that dvd. I cannot find it anywhere.

If anyone has one I could borrow I would be forever grateful. I remember it being expensive at the time and I now cannot imagine where I put it. Knowing me, I probably lent it to someone and just don't remember.

Worth a shot to post here --- Let me know if you have one!:crossfing

Donna
www.DonGlenGold.com


----------

